# What breed are my fish ?



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi, a few days ago my cousin gave me her fish as she is unable to look after them anymore and I have goldfish myself so I am confused confident with looking after fish. I was wondering if anyone knows what breed they are ?


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks like a Platy (orange and black) and the pale one looks like a White Cloud Mountain Minnow. Both can cope in sub-tropical set ups.


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

bunnygeek said:


> Looks like a Platy (orange and black) and the pale one looks like a White Cloud Mountain Minnow. Both can cope in sub-tropical set ups.


Thank you for the help !


----------

